# HashMap initialisieren<Key, Value>?



## HeBr (25. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

würde gerne mit einer HashMap verschiedene Objekte erzeugen und über die Map auf die Objekte zugreifen können.
In der API und in der Java Insel finde ich zum erzeugen der HashMap verschiedene Konstruktoren und würde das gerne so einrichten, dass die Map eine von mir bestimmte Kapazität hat, der Key ein int oder String ist und der Value ein Objekt vom Typ Individual_Bring.
Vorgestellt habe ich mir das ganze so:


```
import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Population{
    Population() throws IOException{        
    }
    
    HashMap <String, Individual_Bring>hashed_population = new HashMap <String, Individual_Bring>((int)(Anzahl.populationsgroesse()*(1/0.7)));
// <-- hier liegt mein eigentliches Problem!!
    
    void population_einlesen(){
        for(int i=1;i<=3;i++){
           hashed_population.put(i, new Individual_Bring());
        }
    }
```

Habs auch mit 
	
	
	
	





```
HashMap hashed_population = new HashMap();
```
 probiert genauso wie mit weglassen der Definition meiner Kapazität und und und - leider immer ohne Erfolg.
Aus den Threads die es zu diesem Thema schon gibt wurde ich leider auch nicht schlauer...

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Danke & Gruß

HeBr


----------



## Beni (25. Apr 2005)

1. Könnte die Fehlerangabe nützlich sein... :wink:

2. Versuch mal das "new ..." in dem Konstruktor aufzurufen. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob du ausserhalb jeder Methode einfach so andere Methoden aufrufen kannst.


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2005)

Hi Beni, 

in Eclipse werden die eckigen Klammern unterschlängelt, mit denen kommt der Compiler wohl nicht klar...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2005)

Benutzt du auch Java 5 und eine Eclipse Version die Java 5 unterstützt?


----------



## Roar (25. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Beni,
> 
> in Eclipse werden die eckigen Klammern unterschlängelt, mit denen kommt der Compiler wohl nicht klar...


compiler auf 1.5 gestellt?


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2005)

mmh, also in den eclipse preferences finde ich nur die möglichkeit auf compiler compliance level 1.3 und 1.4 umzustellen... heisst das, ich muss mir ein neues JDK runterladen?! oder kann ich da noch was anderes in eclipse umstellen?!


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2005)

also Eclipse ist in Version 3.0.1
und JDK dann wohl nur auf Version 1.4
ist die Sache vom Code her richtig nach eurer Auffassung?
Danke für die Hilfe!!

Gruß

HeBr


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2005)

Der code passt soweit.
Für Generics brauchst du ein neues JDK und ein neues Eclipse (neuster Milestone 3.1 M6)


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2005)

Danke!
Werde mich dann mal gleich ans runterladen machen!

Ciao
HeBr


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Apr 2005)

Häkchen net vergessen  (unten links)


----------

